# Heimkino System an PC anschließen



## oxoViperoxo (19. April 2010)

*Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Hey Jungs, möchte gerne mein Heimkino System (Samsung HT-TZ 212 R) an meinen Pc (SupremeFXII) anschließen. Was für ein Kabel bräuchte ich dafür? Hätte natürlich gerne auch Surround. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen, denn die MediaMarkt Typen hatten 0 Ahnung, bzw haben mir ein Kabel gezeigt was auf der einen seite einen Eingang (wie bei nem Kopfhörer) und auf der anderen 2 Ausgänge hatte, einmal Rot, einmal Schwarz. So kann ich aber Surround vergessen. Ist dann nur Stereo. 

Gruss und Dank


----------



## mattinator (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Nach meinen Recherchen sollte die Samsung HT-TZ212R einen S/PDIF-Eingang besitzen. Die ASUS Supreme FX II an sich scheint zwar keinen optischen S/PDIF-Ausgang zu besitzen, da sie jedoch nur im Zusammenhang mit dem entsprechenden Mainboard (z.B. ASUS Striker II Extreme, s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/45148-soundkarte-asus-supreme-fx-ii-auf-jedem-mobo.html) funktioniert, sollte man den S/PDIF-Ausgang des Back-Panels auf demselben nutzen können. Dann müsste ein Kabel in dieser Art funktionieren HQ Silver Line Digital Koaxial Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik. Allerdings solltest Du vorher nachsehen, ob Du in den Windows-Soundeinstellungen den S/PDIF-Ausgang separat aktivieren musst  / kannst.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Doppelpost durch Verbindungsfehler. Sorry


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Also ich kann dies aktivieren. Für den Link schonmal danke. Biste dir sicher das dies funktioniert? Denn dann kann ich gleich bestellen 

Ach und der Receiver ist nen Stück weg. Bräuchte zusätzlich noch eine Verlängerung. Hättest du ggf dazu auch einen Link?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Also mal ganz anders gefragt 

Willst du in Games Surround Sound ? Wenn ja dann wird das nicht möglich sein. 

Die andere sache ich kann auf der Samsungpage nicht rauslesen das dein Gerät ein Digital Coax eingang hat somit wird dir das Kabel kaum was nützen, ich seh da nur nen SPdif eingang in den spezifikationen, den kannst du nutzen vorrausgesezt du hast nen optischen ausgang am PC. Weis jetz nich wie das bei der Supreme FXII ist, aber die Supreme FX X-FI hat zumindest nen optischen ausgang. 

Mattinator muss sich da auch vertahn haben, denn der S/Pdif ist eine Optische schnittstelle, das verlinkte kabel ist aber für einen Digitalen Coax gedacht. Das sind 2 paar schuhe.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Also das ist mein Board und die Karte.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Kabel und besonders von den Namen ^^. Ich kann euch nur alle meine bekannten Infos geben und hoffen, dass ihr mir sagen könnt, was ich brauche.

Möchte das nicht für Games. Für Games habe ich die Razer Barracuda und nen Headset. Wäre rein für Music und Filme.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Kein problem ich hab mir das Handbuch von dem Samsungteil mal durchgelesen, also fakt ist 
Du hast lediglich über den S/Pdif die möglichkeit digital signale einzuschleusen, allerding steht jetz nix dabei ob es sich lediglich um PCM Daten handelt ( Stereo ) oder ob dort auch nen Dolby Digital bzw DTS Bitstream eingeschleust werden kann ( Surround ) 

Laut Asus und dem Handbuch hast du auf jeden fall nen S/Pdif ausgang am Mainboard.

Also du brauchst ein S/pdif kabel mit Toslink steckern
Home-Video-Zubehör/Kabel Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber beachte je nach qualität des optisches ausgangs kann es sein das du bei über 5 metern probleme bekommst und nen repeater einsetzen musst. Ich würd auf jeden fall vermeiden über 5 meter zu gehen. Und nochwas ganz wichtig, diese kabel darf man auf keinen fall großartig biegen, ansonst brechen sie und du kannst es wegschmeisen. 

Und wie gesagt wenn du drauf spekulierst SurroundSound bei Games zu haben, das ist nicht möglich, denn dazu müste die Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect beherschen. 
Und es ist nochmals fraglich was den für nen Signal der Samsung verarbeiten kann, hier bleibt wohl nix anderes als ausprobieren, und das Signal muss beim PC auch als Surround Bitstream vorliegen, aus ner MP3 z.b bekommst kein Surroundsound, lediglich bei DVD´s und Bluerays, aber da ich vermute das du über den PC keine DVD´s schauen willst glaub ich fast das du nicht genau das erreichst was du dir eigentlich erhoffst. Da würde nämlich dann auch nen normales Analog kabel ausreichen wie es dir im Mediamarkt gezeigt wurde ( 3.5mm Klinke auf 2*Cinch ) 

Also sollte man nochmal abklären bei was möchtest du Surroundsound haben wenn du das Samsung teil mit dem PC verbindest ?


----------



## Axi (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Das gescheiteste wird sein sich eine Soundkarte zuzulegen die DolbyDigitalLive unterstützt. Dann kannst du die Spiele auch in vollen zügen in 5.1 geniesen.
Gibt meines Wissens auch Softwarealternativen die dir dann auch das gewünschte Ergebniss bringen sollen, hab mich aber nach einigen rumärgern damals selber für die Hardwaremöglichkeit entschieden.
Meines Wissens dürften das so ziemlich alle Soundkarten mit einem Xfi-Chip unterstützen. Es gibt auch MoBos die das schon von Haus aus können, aber ich schätze deine gehört nicht unter diesen.

MfG
Axi


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Also es können zwar theoretisch alle X-Fi karten, bei den kleinen karten muss man sich aber die DDL Lizenz kaufen ! Z.b die Extreme Music hat das nicht standartmässig. 
Die Supreme FXII sowie die Supreme FX X-FI können ebenfalls kein DDL und es kann nicht nachgerüstet werden. 
Es gibt zwar in der tat 3-4 Mainboards deren onboardsound DDL können, aber das ist alles andere als die Regel und sehr selten. 

Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe wenn das Samsung teil nur mit PCM Daten umgehen kann, dann nüzt das alles garnix weil es keine Surrounddaten aufm Digital eingang verarbeiten kann. 
Es steht nämlich leider nirgendswo im Handbuch welche Signalart den verarbeitet wird. 
Optisch und Digital bedeutet nämlich noch lange nicht das es auch Surround ist.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Hmm, habe mir das irgendwie einfacher Vorgestellt ^^

Dann werde ich mir wohl oder übel nur nen normales Analogkabel kaufen. Wäre toll gewesen wenn es anders geklappt hätte, aber wenn das so nen Akt ist, lass ich das wohl lieber.
Mal eine Frage dazu. Gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Signal über funk zu senden oder ähnliches. Denn wie schon oben geschrieben steht der Receiver nicht in der nähe des PCs.


----------



## Axi (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Hab auf die schnelle so etwas gefunden. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber dürfte dem entsprechen was du möchtest. Wie weit wär denn die Strecke von deinem PC zum Receiver? Sonst würde ich nämlich ein langes 10 Meter Kabel eher bevorzugen.

Aktives USB-Funkübertragungssystem für Audio-Signale 2,4Ghz - Digitales Audio-Funksystem für Musik von PC & Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## mattinator (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*



dfence schrieb:


> Mattinator muss sich da auch vertahn haben, denn der S/Pdif ist eine Optische schnittstelle, das verlinkte kabel ist aber für einen Digitalen Coax gedacht. Das sind 2 paar schuhe.



Sorry, bin beim Kabel dann doch durcheinander gekommen. Daran, dass außer dem Anschluss natürlich auch der Datenstrom stimmen muss, habe ich auch nicht gedacht. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass bei entsprechender Funktionalität der Geräte auch die Schnittstellen die kompletten Daten übertragen können und zueinander passen. Zum Glück gibt es hier im Forum auch Experten die sich richtig auskennen, da lernt man auch noch dazu (ist nicht ! ironisch gemeint).


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heimkino System an PC anschließen*

Funk ist rel. teuer, wenn der halbwegs störungsfrei sein soll. Mit einem normalen guten (also nicht nur eines für 5€, muss aber auch keines für 40€ sein) 10m-Kabel wirst Du IMHO kein hörbares Rauschen oder so dazukommen, das sollte Qualitativ dann auch sicher besser sein als eine billige Funklösung.


----------

